# Hormone treatment for cancer



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

What a kick in the ass. As I've mentioned, my father has been diagnosed with aggressive prostate cancer and they're putting a plan together now. Some of the options include blocking testosterone, as the cancer feeds on it. 

As if shit isn't bad enough, surgery or radiation, add to it the horrible feeling of having zero test. I feel bad for the guy, he's in for a rough ride I believe.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 23, 2020)

Best wishes, at least he has good family to support him through this.


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2020)

My father had his go-round with this. It's no picnic but I would expect a good outcome. Be there for him, most men especially the older ones don't talk about this to others. Prayers out for Pop!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

snake said:


> My father had his go-round with this. It's no picnic but I would expect a good outcome. Be there for him, most men especially the older ones don't talk about this to others. Prayers out for Pop!



What was his course of treatment snake? 

When he got the news he was down. Like it was a death sentence. Fast forward a week or two and he's right where he needs to be, ready to kick this things ass.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry to hear this brother.  Well wishes to him and his recovery.


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> What was his course of treatment snake?
> 
> When he got the news he was down. Like it was a death sentence. Fast forward a week or two and he's right where he needs to be, ready to kick this things ass.



Complete removal.

He was down but you have to remember they recall this diagnosis as if it was 50 years ago when things were not so great. He came around quick. Hope your ol' man does as well.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2020)

snake said:


> Complete removal.
> 
> He was down but you have to remember they recall this diagnosis as if it was 50 years ago when things were not so great. He came around quick. Hope your ol' man does as well.



I appreciate that brother.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 24, 2020)

Wishing him well in his recovery!! FUX CANCER!!♤


----------



## creekrat (Dec 24, 2020)

Like snake said, stick by him.  Let him know it's ok to show weakness and that after all the times he took care of you that it's your turn to be strong for him.  Also, don't forget the little things.  They will mean far more to him than elaborate schemes or gestures.  Praying for your pops and family


----------



## Jin (Dec 24, 2020)

My dad was treated for the same last year. Radiation. What stage is it? Has it spread/metastasized?

 We all
know you can be the rock he needs. 

Not feeling feelings can come in handy sometimes


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 24, 2020)

Best wishes brother.  I don't have any insight on the particular subject, but I'm with you.


----------



## SloJoe (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't know his age and what his gleason score is, but you might want to look at "Brachytherapy" it's raido active seeds implanted into the prostate. NO removal, everything is treated in place, 92% success rate much better than removal plus you have a better chance of keeping regular body functions. If you opt for removal he'll have to contend with a catheter, & that in itself can be a real problem. Just to throw it out there, not near as bad as surgery. Hope this helps. (I was down for a weekend, that was it back to work on monday)


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> My dad was treated for the same last year. Radiation. What stage is it? Has it spread/metastasized?
> 
> We all
> know you can be the rock he needs.
> ...


I dont have those answers right now. He had tests this week, he meets with his doc Monday. Its all very odd to me. His mothers funeral was 2 weeks ago, first time in my life I've seen a tear in his eye. Suddenly he's human. 43 years, I never seen him as anything other than superman. Its all odd. I've never known him to worry. For a minute there, he was scared. Not the man I know. 

And the feelings thing....thats what makes it all confusing. I dont get it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2020)

SloJoe said:


> I don't know his age and what his gleason score is, but you might want to look at "Brachytherapy" it's raido active seeds implanted into the prostate. NO removal, everything is treated in place, 92% success rate much better than removal plus you have a better chance of keeping regular body functions. If you opt for removal he'll have to contend with a catheter, & that in itself can be a real problem. Just to throw it out there, not near as bad as surgery. Hope this helps. (I was down for a weekend, that was it back to work on monday)



If you asked me a week ago I could have told you his score, unfortunately I've since forgotten. 

In his mind, seeds and hormone treatment is what he wants, but he has to wait and see what they say.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 24, 2020)

Best wishes brother.

I know a guy from elementary school up until now at the age of 51 last year had his removed because of cancer.


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2020)

You guys are in my thoughts, you'll pull through this!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear this brutha.

Sounds like a tough man and a fighter. Positive vibes for a positive outcome.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear 30. I know a couple people who have recovered from prostate cancer. The old dogs are tough bastards. Be there for him and he will pull through.

As my father said to me when I turned 40 - getting old isn't for sissies. 

The old dogs are a different breed. Prayers to a speedy recovery for your pops.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sorry to hear 30. I know a couple people who have recovered from prostate cancer. The old dogs are tough bastards. Be there for him and he will pull through.
> 
> As my father said to me when I turned 40 - getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> The old dogs are a different breed. Prayers to a speedy recovery for your pops.



He will get through it. His head is mostly on straight now and we'll do what it takes to get him past it. 

Its just so aggravating. Retire after 41 years with the same company. A week later, oh yeah. You can begin retirement with this shit. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2020)

And thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 25, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> If you asked me a week ago I could have told you his score, unfortunately I've since forgotten.
> 
> In his mind, seeds and hormone treatment is what he wants, but he has to wait and see what they say.



Not sure about a sense of urgency, time-wise, but if this doctor won't do what he wants, there are other doctors and "second opinions."


----------



## The Tater (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey Bud, just saw this thread. I hope everything is going well for your Pop. I went through radiation treatment when I turned 40 because my PSA was crazy high. I was at 12. Anyhow, they did a biopsy, found no actual cancer but I went through 4 sessions of external beam radiation over a week period. They basically killed my t production as well which started me down the road of hrt and finding this forum. I was lucky and my age helped. I hope your Dad is doing well and keep fighting with him. Hopefully they caught this early.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks guys. It turns out he only has 2 options, surgery for total removal or radiation. He met with the surgeon which is where his head is at as far as treatment but I haven't talked with him since he met with the radiologist. So I dont know if his mind has changed. 

The good news is that it doesn't seem as horrible as it did when he was first diagnosed. His head is screwed on straight and he's feeling good about it all. I do appreciate the support. Its much appreciated


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 11, 2021)

I have always said, **** Cancer, sorry to hear this 30. Will be in my prayers bro!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear this man. Ill be thinking about you.


----------

